# Leftover tractor trailer decking



## EricTy (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi All,

So I have this left over tractor trailer decking. I've got about 20 pieces of 12×24, mostly 1 1/8" thick oak flooring. These came from a trailer manufacturer as leftovers.

Some seem clean (no finish) while others have some kind of finish on them (I'm guessing some kind of wax) to make loading and sliding easier.

I already have one for my drill press, one each for my planer infeed and outfeed table.

I won't use them for countertops. I don't want to use them for cutting boards since I don't know what kind of glue or finish was used on them.

Any thoughts or ideas what to do with them?


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Router table? Assembly table? Hang one on the wall so you can butt your head after making a mistake? 
Bill


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

You suck !!! ;o)))


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

Eric,

If you have space issues in your shop, you might consider mounting benchtop tools to them. Cut them into a standard size. Build a stand that the slabs can sit on securely. Then build a set of shelves onto which the slabs can slide onto.

Pull the needed tool off the shelf and place it onto the stand and you are ready to use it. The system works great in my shop! Good luck.

Cheers!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Decades ago when I built trailers for Fruehauf they used ipe, before anyone had ever heard of it. We went through drill and router bits like crazy, so much they had a shop dedicated to sharpening them.

As for uses… make some very sturdy tool chests.


----------



## Biff (Nov 19, 2012)

I made this CB for my daughter for Christmas out of a trailer deck. (The board on the right). Added a little purpleheart for color.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I had some a while back and used it to make four simple nested stools. They ended up being pretty heavy, even for the smallest one, but you could easily support a half ton truck on each one!


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Back in the 70's that truck decking was available here in Missoula, Mt. I have microwave cart I made out if it
for the kitchen by gluing those ship lap edges together. They would make great small worksurfaces, if the
edges are not smooth it would be simple to saw and joint them to make a larger slab.


----------



## socrbent (Mar 9, 2012)

Could you make a workbench top using 2 or more layers laminated together so one layer over laps the other making a strong thick surface?


----------



## EricTy (Mar 28, 2012)

You all are the bomb.

I was motivated to get the lathe out from the cobweb corner (I've never turned). I'm going to mount the motor and the left end to one board and the other end of the lathe to another and span the two boards with two pieces of poplar I pulled from a rather long skid. When I need the lathe, I'll muscle onto the workbench and use holdfasts to keep her from moving. The workbench is a beast and doesn't move at all. Thanks to Dave for the thought. I'll post a pic when it's done but here's one to give an idea.










I had to order a 4-groove pulley to match the one that is on the lathe. It's an old Dunlap with a Sears and Roebuck nameplate with maybe a 9" diam capacity (more than I'll need for now). I love it when the nameplate is printed with, "visit your local store for replacement parts". Yeah. I picked the lathe up years ago at an antique place that was closing its doors. I think I paid $30 for it.

I have another use for them that I'll keep as a secret until it's done. Thanks Rick M. for the inspiration.


----------



## mikeinsf (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey can I ask where you got the lumber? Did you remove the metal that was on the back? I have an opportunity to have as much of the trailer decking as I want for next to nothing but couldn't get the bolts off. They are not welded in but after 10 plus years of being on the road the bolts don't budge with an impact drill!

Any help would be much appreciated…


----------



## EricTy (Mar 28, 2012)

When I started collecting woodworking tools, I bought some items from a guy in PA. His son worked at a factory that built trailers. They would just throw away the cutoffs, so he took some. It was all brand new (didn't need to worry about bolts).

As for your situation, grind the heads off with a cutoff disk on a hand-held grinder.


----------

